# prep help!!



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

so far my prep isn't working, i've had 5 oz of mag citrate and 2 dulcolax pills. how long before it will start to kick in? will i have to sprint to the bathroom or will i just need to go?also, no red liquids, does that include strawberry flavored koolaid? it's pink. i can have grape popsicles and apple juice and green jello and stuff like that?thanks for your help


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi there. Good luck tomorrow! The time it takes to work, obviously, varies with people. It took me about an hour and a half to start to go.....Don't worry, you'll being going shortly! As far as red or pink-i'd stay away from both-you'd rather be safe than sorry.....wouldn't want a false positive for blood in your test tomorrow.Anyway, let us know how you make out tomorrow-we'll all be thinking of you! It's a breeze-once you're able to get the drinks down, it's a piece of cake (oops, probably shouldn't mention food to you now....sorry) from here!


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks







ugh, this magnesium citrate is disgusting...another question: i don't plan on eating much tonight or tomorrow (my procedure is weds morning), except clear liquids, jello, maybe some broth. what will happen when i take the laxatives tomorrow? i'm so scared of getting cramps from the laxatives but not having any food in my system to expell.


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

First of all Good Luck on your test on Wednesday.you will do fine, don't worry about it, you willbe asleep and not remember a thing. I had to dotwo different preps for colonoscopy and forsurgery and I did not cramp from any of them.You may have some gas after the procedure, thatis normal because they fill the colon with airto look in there. It is no big deal and only lastsfor a day or two. The worse thing is the nastystuff you have to drink before the test. Stayon liquids prior and you can eat normal afterthe procedure.


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

prep's done and i seem to be pretty much cleared out...just have some ominous rumblings. doctor said i shouldn't take the last dose of laxatives because it got to the point where there was absolutely nothing left to get out. so that was a relief. however, i've spent the whole day worrying my body is slowly ridding itself of my intestines.







anywho, gotta leave the house at 6:30 tomorrow morning, ugh. i'm really relieved the prep seems to be over, but i'm a little worried about having to go on the way to the hospital. i'm also worried about gas pains afterward, but i'm going to ask my doctor about that so i feel a little better.thansk for all your support, wish me luck!


----------

